# 1993 Case 580 SK won't start



## tecstar1 (Jan 7, 2020)

This backhoe has been sitting for a couple months with a battery minder attached and went to start it up 2 days and the cummins turbo diesel engine turned over 3 times slowly and stopped. Checked battery and cells were low so topped off and charged the battery (13.65V). Tried starting and same thing. 

Checked battery again and noticed the positive battery cable terminal was loose so took the terminal apart and cleaned, cut off about an inch of cable to get to clean copper and put back together. Tried starting and nothing.

Pulled out a new fully charged battery with jumper cables and went direct to starter and the engine would turn over sooooooooo slowly 3 times and then would stop.

Pulled starter and took to the shop and they said it was fine on their machine (no load of course). Came back home and reinstalled and tried to start again. Same results of turning over slowly 3 times and then nothing.

I don't know what the issue could be for me to look at, any ideas from the pro's out here on my next steps? Thanks for any suggestions.

Ron


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Get a hand to hold/check the voltage AT THE STARTER while cranking..
Loosen ALL THE STEEL LINES from the pump to the injectors AT THE INJECTORS..
to bleed all the air from the pump to the injectors..
THAT'll help once u get it turning..


----------



## tecstar1 (Jan 7, 2020)

It seemed to me that it is kinda like it is hydrolocked, but with it turning over slowly, I wasn't sure that was the case. However, I do think that would make sense and will try that tomorrow as it's raining today.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

clean the ground at the spot its bolted to machine


----------



## tecstar1 (Jan 7, 2020)

cleaned all grounds when I did the battery work and when I pulled the starter.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## tecstar1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Well, I broke loose all the lines to the injectors and tried to start. It turned over a tiny tiny bit faster, but still not fast enough to catch and start up. Any other ideas for me to try??? I am stumped.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

was the engine in the backhoe running ok prior to it sitting for the 2 months you mentioned ?,
the starter checks out ok
you have used a new battery and jumpers direct to the starter and you are only getting about 3 revolutions you say, what happens, does this flatten the battery?, or the starter just stops with a load?.
it is a bit hard to problem solve a starting issue when you can't see and hear the engine in question, by now I would be pulling the injectors to see if the engine is hydro locking, you should be able to hear this if it is, and the starter will load up and balk as each piston comes to TDC on the compression stroke.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Its possible u have a hydro. parasitic load on the engine.. Try moving the steering wheel back & forth real fast while spinning the engine..{works for JD's}
The machine isnt any good if u cant start it.. so, either remove the injectors & see if it'll spin or have the starter rebuilt or buy a reman..


----------



## tecstar1 (Jan 7, 2020)

The engine was running ok prior to sitting for 2 months. The starter checked out ok at the auto store, but they can't test it under load. The battery isn't flattened after attempting the start and I turn the key off after about 3 or 4 revolutions as I don't want to burn anything out. Cables are warm/hot after the attempt. I will have to take a video of the attempt to start and post that.

I will pull the injectors to see if it is a hydrolocked. I'll try the movement of the wheel as that is simple to try and won't hurt anything.

Thanks guys,

Ron


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

If the engine was hydro-locked it would stop rotating with a jerk. 

If you are sure this is not a electric problem battery etc, then what if the hydraulic pump cant get relief while you are rotating the engine?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What happened.??


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Make sure ! everything ! is in neutral, all the hydraulic controls too.


----------



## tecstar1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Aorry guys, have been down sick for the last 2 weeks and haven't gotten back to the tractor. With all the effort of trying to crank the engine, I think I have burnt out the ignition. Gonna have to check the wires for continuity. If I bypass the ignition and put my jumper battery straight to the starter, I get the motor to turn over slowly a few times and I purposely stop cuz it takes about 30 seconds to accomplish that. I will go back and check neutral for transmission and hydraulic controls tomorrow and get back to you.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## tecstar1 (Jan 7, 2020)

The Findings - I pulled the ignition and found a loose connection on the power wire. It slipped off too easily as the spade connector legs were to loose. I crimped down the legs, cleaned the contact area and reinstalled. Turned the key on and pushed the start button and it fired right up. Something so simple, caused hours and hours of work. Lesson learned. Thanks to all that offered suggestions and help.

Ron


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good news Ron! We are seeing a few loose wires / bad grounds lately. A good reminder for us all to check that sort of thing if we experience these starting issues.


----------

